# General Beginner Questions



## mrtr33 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi.

So, I have a 'tree' set, a brand new Lionel PA Flyer w/Fastrack, that goes around the tree. But I'm looking for a project, and after searching the board for some answers, I thought I'd post here.

1) Can I run older, 'O' scale trains on my fastrack? Any problems or things I should be keep in mind?

2) It sounds like the front wheels on my locomotive are squeaking. I've read the user manual - is there a better way than they describe?

3) I've been eyeing this eBay auction for days now. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. I'm assuming that it doesn't run at all, and is totally beat to hell. Would this be a decent starter project? I love the way the 254's engine and cars look. Am I overlooking something major here? Would I be able to completely overhaul all things electric? I'm not completely unfamiliar with electronics or soldering irons.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

IM not an expert in Lionel but I am pretty good in trains in general. From what I understand most all Lionel 3 rail O will run on fast track but some older stuff's flanges may be too deep. The front wheels prolly just need a drop of oil in the contact point of the wheel and truck. Dont put too much a little here goes a long way. A light oil like cooking oil or even some 5-20 motor oil will be fine. Sewing oil as well will work too. Cant advise on the E-bay auction as I cant view E-bay at work but I can tell you that others here should chime in and help you there.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fastrack also seems to get dirty pretty fast, so I'd run around with an alcohol rag and clean all the grime off it as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A train is an electric motor. You can't do everthing to fix it. Sometimes you just have to replace the part. SO if you go old don't think one car will be enough, you will end up with a couple more for parts. Some parts can be bought but not all of them.


----------



## mrtr33 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I appreciate it. I'm just looking to sink my teeth in some kind of restoration project. Not sure I want to get into something it will take too much $ and time to get out of. I'm patient, but am still in the infant stages of this hobby to not hope for some relatively quick satisfaction...

Got any advice on a restoration project then? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

From the looks of that old engine, it appears road-worthy with very little work. I definitely wouldn't say beat to hell, but you never know. I'd say that set looks to be in very good condition. 
Because of it's age, I'd consider rewiring the whole thing (I'd replace one wire at a time so you don't mix anything up) as the original wire is probably somewhat brittle now. I think impurities in some of the wheel castings of the prewar engines cause the wheels to bulge and crack, and eventually probably fall apart. Not sure if that's the case with that engine but be ready to replace them if needed.

Other than that, I think all you're going to need with that engine is a good lubrication to get it running. It should do fine on Fastrack, as will any locomotive as long as you have the right curve size. The little 4 wheel 254 shouldn't have any problems.


----------

